# Exotic Hardwood TechFrame



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)

*Exotic Hardwood TechFrame: ZOMG lotta pics 2 Minute Load Times*

More to come guys...this is the frame...and internal gridwork for all the gear is next. Stay tuned.

Finally got warm enough to work in the shop

Here's a techframe I am making for Dryadsoul over at OCN. I'll be fitting the interior gridwork soon.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd-Ky4azTfg


----------



## Silverel (Mar 10, 2009)

Wonderful. I just watched CD stroke and polish his hard purple wood.

Mommy? Am I going to hell now?





Nice stuff


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5yHrgdan_U
You can boogie to it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

CD, the skills you have with Acrylic and wood..


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)

I like working with wood better. At least the shavings don't stick to me like Psycho Snow.


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2009)

New Yankee Workshop has met it's match


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

That is true. I've all ways loved working with wood over anything else.. Guess that's why I took Carpentry class all threw high school.. Relaxing.. Working with wood is..


----------



## aspire (Mar 10, 2009)

What kind of price are we talking about for the wood involved?


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the Purple wood isen't that stuff called Purple Heart or something like that anyways thats some very expensive wood and kinda hard to work with anyways nice work


----------



## aspire (Mar 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-PURPLEHEART-E...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Doesn't seem too horrendously priced...


----------



## crtecha (Mar 10, 2009)

That looks really good cyberdruid.  I cant wait to not live in a apartment soo I can have a shop.  Next time I go home ill take pictures of all the furniture I built in high school.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> Is the Purple wood isen't that stuff called Purple Heart or something like that anyways thats some very expensive wood and kinda hard to work with anyways nice work



I get my wood from eBay so I tried not to pay too much for it. It's still kind of pricey compared to say a piece of 2 x 4.

Thanks for the feedback guys I hope to have some more to show in the4 nextg day or so.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 12, 2009)

*Almost Done*

It's been great weather for working and I have been hard at it.

I started by gettting the lower assembly cut and fit. This part houses 4 HDDs, two ODDs and the PSU.









In this pic the pieces are friction fitted.





Stuff fits like this

Then I finished off the HDD caddy

























Still just friction fitted

Then I cut PSA neoprene trips to cushion and deaden the noise for all the devices









These will be applied after the finish is completed

Then I cut, fit, laid out and dadoed the mobo gridwork

























Again just friction fitted awaiting glue up


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 12, 2009)

Gluing up the lower supports





Mobo grid glued up and friction fitted betwen the rails to assure it does not rack

Then I laid out the standoff holes and got those installed


























And then I cut trims to support the grid and glued that into place










Then I finished gluing up the lower support










The lower part is supported by angled trims



















While that was drying I polished the aluminum parts of the HDD caddy


















Then I started on the Trims that dress out the ODDs and frame a removable panel in the front.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 12, 2009)

The Wenge (choclate color wood) frame will hold a piece of handmade paper (like a Japanese screen) and is removable for easy access without removing the mobo grid





I decided to change the details of the frame which I will show you later on today









The card bracket bar  will go between the posts...but I have to get some wider strap I was using a long piece of 1" to check elevations





























Having a walk around to look for gluemarks and other small edfects to sand off









Gluing up the trims in the front that frame the panel and drives





Here is where I leftoff: I have cut down the frame for the panel to make a 3/16" gap and now I need to mill some Purpleheart stops for the panel that will also space it from the Lopardwood. Once I have the frame glued I will set up the router table and bevel it with my 45 degree chamfer bit for a raised panel loom.

More to come!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 14, 2009)

*Almost*


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cd...   That is one hell of a set up!! from the skull thumb screws, to the custom done "CyberDruid Built PC"... Man your one hell of a builder!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

CD, all I can say is


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2009)

I like it. Nice work. My only complaint (which is opinion) is the wood being different colors. I personally like everything to match. Wheres the fans or H20?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! but I think this needs a 56k warning, it took about 2mins to download all the pics on my 8mb broadband connection!


----------



## Rexter (Mar 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Nice! but I think this needs a 56k warning, it took about 2mins to download all the pics on my 8mb broadband connection!



Stop all those pron torrents 

I have a slower connection than that, and it loaded all the pics before i even saw the first post of pics.

But it looks absolutly AMAZING CyberDruid, i especially like craftmanship of the wooden frame. Precisly made, just the way i like it


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW!

So what are the different types of wood?

I assume some of the PC hardware are spares for fitting things together?


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Stop all those pron torrents
> 
> I have a slower connection than that, and it loaded all the pics before i even saw the first post of pics.



LOL.  Toook about 2 min for me too - Comcast BB


----------



## Darknova (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow. Seems more like something you'd put in your living room than a PC techbench


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Cd...   That is one hell of a set up!! from the skull thumb screws, to the custom done "CyberDruid Built PC"... Man your one hell of a builder!!!


Lol I got thumbscrewfrom a vendor in a sample pack. I have only one 



Chicken Patty said:


> CD, all I can say is






TheMailMan78 said:


> I like it. Nice work. My only complaint (which is opinion) is the wood being different colors. I personally like everything to match. Wheres the fans or H20?


Well maybe if I had some Dade County Pine I'd make one all one species

The guy that get's this one has all external LC cooling and wants to figure out his own cooling arrangements. It would be a simple thing to mount a fan to some brackets or standoffs to cool the drives. The mobo and RAM will likely get their own coolers.



alexp999 said:


> Nice! but I think this needs a 56k warning, it took about 2mins to download all the pics on my 8mb broadband connection!


It took at least that long for me...it's ridiculous.



Rexter said:


> Stop all those pron torrents
> 
> I have a slower connection than that, and it loaded all the pics before i even saw the first post of pics.
> 
> But it looks absolutly AMAZING CyberDruid, i especially like craftmanship of the wooden frame. Precisly made, just the way i like it


Thanks



Sasqui said:


> WOW!
> 
> So what are the different types of wood?
> 
> I assume some of the PC hardware are spares for fitting things together?


The cornerposts are Purpleheart. The rails are Leopardwood (also called Lacewood, Silkwood). The grid work that supports the gear is Mahogany. The little cleats that support the grid and the removable panel are Wenge. The wood is raw so it in no way looks like it will under shellac. The Purpleheart will become a burgundy, the Leopardwood will become a deep honey, amber and the flakes and rays will pop out like Tiger's Eye, the Wenge will become a much richer and deep brown and the Mahogany will take on an orange tone.

The HW is all junker gear Ikeep for layouts and fitment.



Darknova said:


> Wow. Seems more like something you'd put in your living room than a PC techbench


Exactly. The guy I decided to make this for will cherish it like a fine antique


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The cornerposts are Purpleheart. The rails are Leopardwood (also called Lacewood, Silkwood). The grid work that supports the gear is Mahogany. The little cleats that support the grid and the removable panel are Wenge. The wood is raw so it in no way looks like it will under shellac. The Purpleheart will become a burgundy, the Leopardwood will become a deep honey, amber and the flakes and rays will pop out like Tiger's Eye, the Wenge will become a much richer and deep brown and the Mahogany will take on an orange tone.



...drool.  Thanks - hope we get to see it with finish.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous man.... Very very nice work...


----------



## Saakki (Mar 16, 2009)

very nice work..big ups!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2009)

Got the unit completed yesterday and will take some nice pics before I ship. Thanks guys


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I just got some wood by opening this thread up. Well done, well done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think I just got some wood by opening this thread up. Well done, well done.



didnt' we all


----------



## Ptep (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks incredible, cant wait to see it finished! Awesome work


----------



## Frogger (Mar 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Got the unit completed yesterday and will take some nice pics before I ship. Thanks guys


 on that woodwork  gives me a woody!! just looking @ it 
can't wait to see the finish product , maybe you can get a pic of the custom water set up


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 18, 2009)

Enjoy



































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSRZAwLldZ4


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, that's amazing rack! Love the video


----------



## Duffman (Mar 18, 2009)

That is mighty cool.  Who needs Aluminum cases?

I can't believe no one has asked yet.  What does something like that run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

man CD, that is pure cranftmanship and just quality bro.  Hands down the best techframe i've ever seen.  S**t, best anything i've ever seen


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Duffman said:


> That is mighty cool.  Who needs Aluminum cases?
> 
> I can't believe no one has asked yet.  What does something like that run?



I think we're all a little too scared to ask


----------



## Duffman (Mar 18, 2009)

not I.  I am truely curious


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 18, 2009)

I did this one out of love for the craft. I dunno if I want to repeat it. I've got maybe 100 hours in it...and the wood aint cheap...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow..that's a lotta crafting time.. I didn't realize...Not to be asking for a repeat performance...but do you mind letting us know _about _how much this particular project is costing your lucky customer?


----------

